# Hotels at Heathrow - anything to do?



## 3kids4me (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm going to London next year and thinking of spending the first night at Heathrow since I'm planning on taking a flight that arrives around 9:00 p.m. I'll be traveling with my 13 year old daughter.  In the past when I have taken this flight, I've enjoyed walking around the city on that first night since we won't be tired yet.  But...I'm assuming there really isn't anywhere to walk around when staying at an airport hotel.  Am I correct?

Thanks!

Sharon


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2011)

In the summer, it is broad daylight at 9:00 pm.  If you are staying in London, I'd hop on the tube and go on to my accommodations that evening, and that way you don't have to waste the next morning traveling.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 13, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> In the summer, it is broad daylight at 9:00 pm.  If you are staying in London, I'd hop on the tube and go on to my accommodations that evening, and that way you don't have to waste the next morning traveling.



I agree.  And even if you don't get to your hotel until it's darker, you'll still be there and not have to travel the next morning.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks.  It's just that last time I stayed at Allen House and arrived at night, it took some time to find someone to let us in, and that person wasn't super enthused about it.  The office is obviously closed already!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 13, 2011)

Are you staying at the Allen House again?  If so, and you know you're going to be late can you arrange with them ahead of time to have someone there?


----------



## 3kids4me (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, we are.  They have a night person who is there to let people in who arrive after hours, so you just have to let them know you're arriving late.  But it just didn't go that smoothly and I would much rather arrive when the office is open.  The people in the office are really helpful.


----------



## alanmj (Jul 13, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> In the summer, it is broad daylight at 9:00 pm



The sun sets in London on the longest day at 9:22pm, so at 9pm is hardly "broad daylight". Also, if arriving at 9pm you'll be lucky to leave Heathrow by 9:40pm so into London way past 10pm. It's dark then.

Just be careful where you walk around late at night esp. with your 13 year old daughter...

Sounds prudent and sensible to me to be thinking of taking a room for the night either at Heathrow or very close to Paddington train station (Heathrow Express).


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2011)

The OP has stayed there before, so she knows the area and the atmosphere.  Allen House is in an upscale neighborhood with lots of restaurants and shops and only 2 blocks from the tube station.  In the summer, there are many people out on the street in the neighborhood after dark - it's a busy area.  I did not find it scary at all, and I was out and about by myself after dark several times.  Personally, if I could get into my unit the same night, I'd prefer doing that, so that the next morning I was ready to start my activities.  YMMV


----------



## alanmj (Jul 13, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> The OP has stayed there before, so she knows the area and the atmosphere.  Allen House is in an upscale neighborhood with lots of restaurants and shops and only 2 blocks from the tube station.  In the summer, there are many people out on the street in the neighborhood after dark - it's a busy area.  I did not find it scary at all, and I was out and about by myself after dark several times.  Personally, if I could get into my unit the same night, I'd prefer doing that, so that the next morning I was ready to start my activities.  YMMV



I bow to your superior knowledge. I have not been to Kensington High Street for a good many years. I had friends living there and stayed with them many a night, and I always felt safe - perhaps because I was (a) young (and therefore invincible), and (b) in a crowd. It is only rated a 2/5 in terms of crime statistics, you are right about that: http://www.londonsetup.com/london_accomodation_safety.html

Probably absolutely nothing to worry about. A tired woman and a young girl walking along dragging suitcases at 10:30pm or 11pm at night. Should be fine.

Perhaps best would be to take a taxi from Heathrow or from Paddington. It'll certainly be cheaper than a hotel room in Heathrow.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2011)

alanmj - You are completely right - anyone who is nervous about being out in a big city at night should not do so.  

I don't claim to have superior knowledge, but when I stayed at Allen House, I was very comfortable to be out at night, and I was traveling by myself.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 13, 2011)

It sounds more as if Sharon's concern is with the check in at Allen House after hours.   Since the first experience doing this went poorly I can understand her hesitation.  As she said, she likes to get in and then walk around at night.  

Sharon, I didn't spend any time right around the airport so I really don't know what is there.  But if you feel more comfortable just staying at a hotel there and then going on to Allen House the next morning, that's what you should do.  Might give you a chance to get a good night's sleep before setting off the next day.


----------



## JudyH (Jul 13, 2011)

Last summer, we got to Heathrow around 10pm.  We were shocked that we were in the customs and immigration live for almost two hours.  Maybe that night was unusual.  When we arrive in the early am, we breeze right through.

If I were you, I would either take a cab or hire a private driver for the ride into the city.  Otherwise, stay at one of the hotels on the fringe of the airport (we stay at the Sheraton) and go in the next day.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jul 14, 2011)

We've stayed at both of the Marriott's near Heathrow & both are nice. One is designated as the Heathrow location and is closer to the airport. The other is close to Windsor but still very close to Heathrow. There isn't really much that you could walk to from either one. We stayed there on one trip for the exact reason as you, and on a second trip we stayed at the Windsor Marriott to be convenient for Windsor/ Legoland/ travel in the country side. The Windsor Marriott is almost as close as the one at the airport and is a little more family oriented. The Heathrow Marriott is more of a business site but fine for a night when you first arrive. We use Marriott points to stay there- if you have some it's a good use of points.

Hope you have a great trip! tlwmkw


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 14, 2011)

You have identified one of the reasons that Heathrow was rated the worst airport in Europe in a survey of travel writers.  Pesonally, I think it stinks that so many US carriers moved their TATL flights from Gatwick, a much nicer and more user-friendly airport, over to Heathrow in the last few years.  Of course, these days when I travel to the UK it is from elsewhere in Europe and on an LCC, so I land at Luton, Stansted, or Gatwick, all of which I greatly prefer to Heathrow.




JudyH said:


> Last summer, we got to Heathrow around 10pm.  We were shocked that we were in the customs and immigration live for almost two hours.  Maybe that night was unusual.  When we arrive in the early am, we breeze right through.
> 
> If I were you, I would either take a cab or hire a private driver for the ride into the city.  Otherwise, stay at one of the hotels on the fringe of the airport (we stay at the Sheraton) and go in the next day.


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Jul 14, 2011)

*stay at the airport, make it part of your vacation*

flight due in at 9pm.
your plane may not get a place on a stand for an hour
immigration could take minutes, or hours
then allow at least an hour to collect your luggage

book yuorselves into a nice hotel at the airport

(no-where really to go outside and walk around at LHR - just busy roads and car parks.  couple of miles away there is a mall with bowling, cinemas, pizza hut etc, but you will be arriving too late to go there.)

try to find hotel with a pool, so if you do arrive fairly early you can have a swim (though check pool closing times with the hotel)
unlikely you will get restuarant meal after 10pm, but many of the larger hotels serve bar food later, and most have a full room service menu

if you can't sleep, most hotels have in-room movies

have a lazy breakfast the next day, maybe a swim, then make your way into London

and have a wonderful trip.
Helen


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello Sharon,

  We arrived the same time from Boston, but trained into our one night hotel right outside the Victoria Coach station. It was convenient and included nice full buffet breakfast the next morning. We checked out, went to Allen House to leave our bags there and headed to the Portobello Market (about 8 blocks away) and enjoyed that until we checked in.

  Agree with above. Allen House area is very, very safe and I've been there about a dozen times. Never an incident or concern at any time.

  We can talk when we see each other. Still on ?

  Best,
  B


----------



## Larry (Jul 14, 2011)

tlwmkw said:


> We've stayed at both of the Marriott's near Heathrow & both are nice. One is designated as the Heathrow location and is closer to the airport. The other is close to Windsor but still very close to Heathrow. There isn't really much that you could walk to from either one. We stayed there on one trip for the exact reason as you, and on a second trip we stayed at the Windsor Marriott to be convenient for Windsor/ Legoland/ travel in the country side. The Windsor Marriott is almost as close as the one at the airport and is a little more family oriented. The Heathrow Marriott is more of a business site but fine for a night when you first arrive. We use Marriott points to stay there- if you have some it's a good use of points.
> 
> Hope you have a great trip! tlwmkw


\

We also stayed at the Windsor Marriott for two nights when we arrived on a Thursday Morning and spent most of the day on Friday at Windsor Castle and surrounding town. We then took a bus to the Allen House which was just across the street from the Marriott saving us over $100 for a typical cab fare to London. Bus stopped less than one block from Allen House. Also did the same thing going back to Heathrow for one night at Marriott as we had a very early flight back home on Sunday morning and saved again on cab fare from London to airport. 

There is also a free shuttle bus to and from airport and Windsor Marriott. You can get more detailed information if you read my TUG review of Allen House.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 14, 2011)

Larry said:


> \
> 
> We also stayed at the Windsor Marriott for two nights when we arrived on a Thursday Morning and spent most of the day on Friday at Windsor Castle and surrounding town. We then took a bus to the Allen House which was just across the street from the Marriott saving us over $100 for a typical cab fare to London. Bus stopped less than one block from Allen House. Also did the same thing going back to Heathrow for one night at Marriott as we had a very early flight back home on Sunday morning and saved again on cab fare from London to airport.
> 
> There is also a free shuttle bus to and from airport and Windsor Marriott. You can get more detailed information if you read my TUG review of Allen House.



  That's a great idea. The town of Windsor is absolutely charming and close to Heathrow.


----------



## brigechols (Jul 14, 2011)

If your flight arrives in Terminal 4, you can walk to the Hilton via a covered walkway.  A free shuttle bus is available from other terminals. The hotel has an indoor swimming pool and gym.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 14, 2011)

Good link:  http://royalwindsor.org.uk/travel.htm


----------



## 3kids4me (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's input on this!

I would do the Windsor thing, but for some reason I really want my daughter to see London before everything else. Maybe I should just get over that!  I'm still considering just staying at the airport, or maybe I will just bite the bullet and do the night check-in at Allen House...or I'll do an overnight flight, although we would probably get very little sleep and I would hate to have to navigate the airport being so tired and with a tired teen to boot!


----------



## radmoo (Jul 26, 2011)

Just returned from 9 days in London visiting new granddaughter.  Delta bumped us on the return flight and put us up at the Heathrow Hilton. It is a beautiful hotel and we were very happy there but there is nothing to do!  As stated previously, you can walk from Terminal 4 or take the courtesy bus from the other terminals.   On which airline will you be arriving?

The airport is massive and although the transit system in London is phenomenal, they have been doing a ton of work to ready themselves for next year's Olympic Games.  This translates into one or several underground lines being shut down at any time, especially on week-ends.  Buses are an excellent way to get around and if you sit upstairs, they are wonderful sightseeing vehicle as well.

We ended up taking Heathrow Express to Paddington station upon arrival as Picadilly Line was down.  You can find online discounts if you book the tix here.  And there is a hotel at Paddington Station, also a Hilton I think.  Perhaps you might want to consider that option.

You should figure on 2 hours from landing, getting through immigration, fetching bags, customs and then travel into Central London.  That would get you there 11PM at the earliest or later if the flight encounters delays. And bring lots of $$$$  as everything is VERY expensive!!!  I stopped converting Pounds to dollars and just said "oh, 1.5, that's not bad - LOL!


----------

